

Show HN: Platform for building enterprise Apps - dlsnd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_mJtSPTcbk
This is a platform for building enterprise apps with no programming required.  Our flagship product is Chatty Studio, and environment where users can use rules-based formulas and flow diagrams to create apps.  Our focus is enterprise, i.e. mobile-front end for current SAAS or standalone apps for processes such as PO forms. www.chattysolutions.com
======
dlsnd
Any feedback, questions, criticisms are welcome.

